# SMTracy's Art World



## smtracy (Jan 8, 2011)

I love to draw horses, dogs, animals. I also paint. 
I do leather work and I make jewelry. 
I would love for some feed back on my work. 
I am going to post pics of my work over the next few days.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing some, your avatar is great


----------



## mistygirl (May 13, 2010)

excited to see your drawing and art work. I draw some but not very good and i love to do jewlrey too. I'm not much into painting i did a painting for art class but my teacher did most of it.


----------



## smtracy (Jan 8, 2011)

Art work


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Those are great!!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Those are awesome! Love the detail. You can see the whiskers right on them.


----------



## smtracy (Jan 8, 2011)

Thank you. Here's a few more


----------



## smtracy (Jan 8, 2011)

Thank you. Here's some of my paintings. Sorry they keep coming out sideways.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

OMG! Your paintings are AMAZING! My dad would kill for those. Our whole house is like deer/moose/bear themed. Everything you do looks so... real. I wish I had 1/10 of your talents. I'm horrible at drawing, I can trace though! haha


----------



## smtracy (Jan 8, 2011)

I painted the deer pic for my husband and the grizzly I still have. Its a big painting. 30 x 36. 
Thank you. I'm glad you like them. I enjoy drawing and painting. Ill put some of my jewelry ics in. I make my roses out of bread, glue and food coloring.


----------



## smtracy (Jan 8, 2011)

This is my bread and glue jewelry


----------



## smtracy (Jan 8, 2011)

Try this again


----------



## smtracy (Jan 8, 2011)

Here's some of my leather work I have done.


----------



## smtracy (Jan 8, 2011)

Try this again


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

OMG. Is there something you can't do? Everything thing you do is just awesome!


----------



## smtracy (Jan 8, 2011)

Thank you so very much


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I would love if you could do a sketch of Buzz for me


----------



## smtracy (Jan 8, 2011)

Yes I can do Buzz. Give me a couple of days.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Okay that bear is just freaking AWESOME!!!!! Holy crap!!!!!!


----------



## smtracy (Jan 8, 2011)

MangoRoX87 thank you. There is a lot of hours in that painting. But it was a lot of fun. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smtracy (Jan 8, 2011)

smtracy said:


> Yes I can do Buzz. Give me a couple of days.



I started the drawing of Buzz.


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

Your an absolution amazing artist. If you ever need a horse to draw let me know.


----------



## smtracy (Jan 8, 2011)

Hunterjumper7654 thank you so much. Post some pics. Ill give it a try.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smtracy (Jan 8, 2011)

smtracy said:


> I started the drawing of Buzz.


Here's one a little farther along. Let me know what you think so far
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

wow that is awesome 
can't wait to see it finished


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)




----------



## smtracy (Jan 8, 2011)

smtracy said:


> Here's one a little farther along. Let me know what you think so far
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not finished yet. But close


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

wow your work is amazing


----------



## smtracy (Jan 8, 2011)

RedTree said:


> wow that is awesome
> can't wait to see it finished


Redtree here is your drawing of Buzz. I usually draw my drawings on a 14" x 17" and I sell them for $60 + s & h. If you decide you want the original let me know.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow that is awesome! So detaled everything you do looks so real!


----------



## smtracy (Jan 8, 2011)

Gizmo said:


> Wow that is awesome! So detaled everything you do looks so real!


Thank you Gizmo
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

She's amazing


----------



## smtracy (Jan 8, 2011)

Gidget said:


> She's amazing


Thank you Gidget. I enjoyed doing your drawing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smtracy (Jan 8, 2011)

smtracy said:


> Redtree here is your drawing of Buzz. I usually draw my drawings on a 14" x 17" and I sell them for $60 + s & h. If you decide you want the original let me know.



In posting another pic of the drawing. I did a little more work to it.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Amazing.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

wow thank you 
I love the sparkle in his eye that you captured perfectly
Definitely encouraging me to save up lol.


----------



## smtracy (Jan 8, 2011)

RedTree said:


> wow thank you
> I love the sparkle in his eye that you captured perfectly
> Definitely encouraging me to save up lol.


Thank you Redtree. In glad you like it.


----------



## smtracy (Jan 8, 2011)

Hunterjumper7654 said:


>



Here is your drawing. Hope you like it. If you want the original. It is a 8 x 10. $30 + s & h


----------



## smtracy (Jan 8, 2011)

smtracy said:


> Here is your drawing. Hope you like it. If you want the original. It is a 8 x 10. $30 + s & h


Sorry it didn't load. Try again


----------



## smtracy (Jan 8, 2011)

smtracy said:


> Sorry it didn't load. Try again


Maybe !!!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

hey you have someone interested in your work...i will pm you


----------



## RodeoGal (Nov 6, 2010)

you have an amazing talent! My favorite were the belts!! I didn't know jewelry could be made out of bread? Closest thing I've done to that is make macaroni necklaces in kindergarden! haha.


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

smtracy said:


> Maybe !!!


Wow that is amazing, I will be showing a talking to my mom about getting some money together. I would love to hang this in my room.
Thank you so much.


----------



## smtracy (Jan 8, 2011)

Thank you. I'm glad you like my work. I enjoy do it.


----------



## smtracy (Jan 8, 2011)

smtracy said:


> Thank you. I'm glad you like my work. I enjoy do it.


This is a drawing of my IG's. (Italian Greyhounds) that I rescued.


----------



## smtracy (Jan 8, 2011)

For every pen & ink drawing I am donating $5 and for every paitng I do I will donate $10 to Rainbow meadows rescue in Sedan, ks. 
Come on I could use the extra $$ I am unemployed and I want to help save some horses too.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

aw man wish I had the extra money.


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

I LOVED that bear  Do you do paintings of horses as well? If so, can I have an idea on pricing?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Wow. If I had some extra money, I would love something of yours. They're fantastic. I really love the detail on the buck's antlers with the velvet shedding.


----------



## smtracy (Jan 8, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> Wow. If I had some extra money, I would love something of yours. They're fantastic. I really love the detail on the buck's antlers with the velvet shedding.


I have been commissioned to paint a pic of a sorrel and white paint. I started it today.


----------



## smtracy (Jan 8, 2011)

smtracy said:


> I have been commissioned to paint a pic of a sorrel and white paint. I started it today.


Here is the start.


----------



## smtracy (Jan 8, 2011)

smtracy said:


> Here is the start.


I don't know why my pics don't want to down load. I'll just keep trying


----------



## I love horses (Jan 30, 2011)

OMG. I LOVE your paintings. They are amazing!


----------



## smtracy (Jan 8, 2011)

I love horses said:


> OMG. I LOVE your paintings. They are amazing!


Thank you. I enjoy drawing and painting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smtracy (Jan 8, 2011)

smtracy said:


> Thank you. I enjoy drawing and painting.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Making a little progress.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow, that looks so good so far!


----------



## I love horses (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks really good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mistygirl (May 13, 2010)

looks very cool


----------



## smtracy (Jan 8, 2011)

Thank you Mistygirl. 
Here's tonight's update.


----------



## smtracy (Jan 8, 2011)

Here is the finished painting of "HAWK"


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

could we seethe photonfrom which this wasdone? It is very, very nice.!must have taken many hours.


----------



## smtracy (Jan 8, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> could we seethe photonfrom which this wasdone? It is very, very nice.!must have taken many hours.


 
This is "Hawk"
This is the photo I used to paint the picture It took about 12 hours to paint.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

WoW That 's a lot of work!


----------

